
OpenSMTPd Now the Default MTA in OpenBSD - protomyth
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20140313052817
======
clarry
I've been using smptd for a few years now. I'm glad it's finally deemed good
to replace sendmail as the default mailer.

